# Clipstone Colliery Nottinghamshire - Oct 09 Retro porn !!!



## diehardlove (Oct 11, 2009)

Went on a recent visit here with adamlc james s was a very good day with loads to see
ive not included history as i found loads in secounds so sure other people can

il start you off with some retro porn,i was having a argument i think she is hot but nobody else does


----------



## Lost Explorer (Oct 11, 2009)

Great pics mate! Heres a few of mine, shame to see the place so trashed


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 16, 2009)

nice pics adam


----------



## tobester1985 (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice Pics, what was it a mine?


----------



## james.s (Oct 22, 2009)

tobester1985 said:


> Nice Pics, what was it a mine?



A coal mine , hence the name


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Oct 22, 2009)

tobester1985 said:


> Nice Pics, what was it a mine?



Ice cream factory.

M


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 23, 2009)

tobester1985 said:


> Nice Pics, what was it a mine?



yes it was,
leave him alone hes only new 
come and stand by me mate il show you the ropes 
what not to ask


----------



## Mr Sam (Oct 24, 2009)

nice shots chapts, it gets blustery up top dont it


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 24, 2009)

I really like the look of this place..great shots one and all.


----------

